# Boots



## tmooney (Oct 15, 2004)

I'm in the market for warm boots for this years hunting season. My old Rocky's look like they slung a recap. It's pitiful actually I have had these things about 10 years and the soles are falling apart. I been looking at the Rocky Bear Claw's, same as I have now. They have 1000 grams thinsulate and my old ones I thought had that as well. My feet still got cold if I was sitting still. This is a big problem for me. Can anyone recommend a great comfortable and WARM boot?

-T


----------



## HT2 (Oct 15, 2004)

*Tm.....*

I still like the Rocky's.....

The only thing is that I don't want 1000 grams.....

I prefer the 600 gram boots.....

They are good boots...


----------



## Randy (Oct 15, 2004)

I love the lacross Alpha Burly sports.  They have them insulated this year.  I have both pair.


----------



## Jim McRae (Oct 15, 2004)

800 gram Thinsulate Alpha burleys by Lacrosse. They're awesome.


Jim M.


----------



## Dough (Oct 16, 2004)

*Resole*

Can you not get the boots resoled?  It's alot cheaper than new one,  and it's a shame, once you train boots to your feet to get rid of them.


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 17, 2004)

I had a pair of Rocky's resoled last year.  Cost me 60 bucks, but cheaper than a new pair.  These boots are about ten years old also.  I bought a pair of the LaCross boots that come up almost to your knee.  These are uninsulated snake boots, but are really comfortable, and waterproof.  If I buy another insulated boot, it will be a LaCross.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 17, 2004)

I just bought a pair of Alpha Burly 1000 grams before the season started. They are the most comfortable pair of boots I've ever had. The last two pairs of Rocky's I had were junk! The first pair the sole fell apart after about 1 year. The next pair got holes in the bends of the feet and let water in. Rockies have gotten so bad the Barne's store in Carrollton quit carrying them. They had so many brought back that it just wasn't worth them selling them. So be careful with Rockies. I won't ever but another pair. They were good before 5 or so years ago, but not anymore in my opinion.


----------



## TJay (Oct 18, 2004)

I'm not so sure about the merits of top of the line boots anymore.  I've always bought name brand boots and I try and catch them on sale or something.  But I have a cheap pair of pac boots that I have had for ten or twelve years and they still work great..Might be time to consider a less expensive boot and a pair of those compact boot blanket thingys.  Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 18, 2004)

I have Lacross NON-Insulated boots and LOVE them.  If I was buying new cold weather boots no questions it would be them.

Last year I bought Rocky 1200 gram rubber boots and they fit great and are ankle fit (comfortable) and did great during any cold weather we had.  Only problem is they are heavy as heck.  

Jim


----------



## Big A (Oct 18, 2004)

The key to keeping your feet warm is not to wear too much in the way of socks and not to have too much Thinsulate. I only have about 500 grams and they work as good as I can expect. Last year a buddy of mine told me he only wore a thin cotton sock in his boot and he stayed warm. Didn't believe it 'til I tried it and it worked. Also try moving real easy through the woods the faster you move the more you sweat. When the sweat starts to dry it removes the heat from your foot.


----------



## Gumpond (Oct 20, 2004)

I prefer non insulated boots to insulated.  I use wool and poly pro. socks to insulate.  Has worked well for me in all cases.   I've never sat on a deer stand in Canada but have duck hunted there and it was cold.
If I hunt in the swamp I use Lacrosse Lurley's.  If I'm not in the swamp I use Russell's.  The Russell's are so comfortable that on warm days it wear them like boat shoes, sockless.   They take a lot of abuse and another nice thing about the Russells is you can put on a sport coat and go anywhere.  Just ordered my 3rd pair for an office shoe!


----------



## huntnnut (Oct 20, 2004)

I like my Northlakes in camo and with 1500 grams of thinsulate.  I've had mine over 5 years now and they still keep my feet warm and dry even in severe conditions with just a regular pair of socks...


----------



## Derek (Oct 20, 2004)

Just bought some Irish Setter Boots from Bass Pro with 600 grams of thinsulate and they are like wearing tennis shoes.  Don't know how they do in cold weather yet though.   They are on sale right know for $59.88.


----------

